# Documents ready for collection



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

43 days into the application process for a spouse visa. 
The email and text has arrived!

However the wife is out of town for a family wedding for a few days. So it wont be until next week that she can go and collect the passport. And get confirmation of the VISA being issued.

Is there anyway to know from the message they sent? Or is that just a generic message?!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't.
For privacy reasons, they don't tell you in an email if you have been turned down. If you have been successful, some visa centres say your visa has been issued, but many just send the same generic email to all applicants regardless of outcome. So you have no choice but to wait until you collect your package and open it.


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well thank God. My wife has been to the embassy and collected the passport... with Visa inside! YAY! Thanks for all the help and advice!

My only q now (as written in another forum) is about name change. Changing the wifes passport/visa from maiden name to my name. How do I go about this when shes in the UK?


----------



## Pablito81 (Jan 21, 2013)

if you both live in UK then u need to visit her embassy in UK and she apply for new passport there, both need to provide proof of your marriage.


----------

